# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  أفكار إدارية إبداعية

## بنت مثقفة

أفكار إدارية إبداعية!!

ثلاث عادات ذات نتائج رائعة:
تُظهر البحوث أن القادة الذين يطورون السلوكيات السليمة ومن ثم يحولونها إلى عادات يومية، يتخذون قرارات ذكية بسرعة أكبر.

كما تساعدهم عاداتهم على الالتزام بإجراءات منضبطة لتحليل الأوضاع وتحقيق نتائج ناجحة.

وإليك ثلاث عادات غالباً ما تظهر لدى القادة الناجحين:
1- معرفة متى ينبغي الابتعاد عن الفرص.
فقد أبقت الأسرة المالكة التي أسست سلسلة مطاعم الوجبات السريعة إن أند أوت برجر على عروض قائمة الطعام المحدودة لمدة 60 عام. على الرغم من عمل المطاعم المنافسة على توسيع قوائم الطعام الخاصة بهم إلا أن مطاعم إن أند أوت رأت أنها لتضمن الجودة كان عليها أن تلتزم بعدد قليل من الأصناف.

2- الموازنة بين الأهداف القصيرة والطويلة الأجل.
يقول ثور مولر: إذا كنت تلاحق الأهداف القصيرة الأجل على حساب الأهداف الطويلة الأجل، فمن الممكن أن تخسر الغنيمة الأكبر.

وهذا هو السبب وراء أن السباق لإنجاز أرقام هائلة شهرياً أو كل ربع سنة دون متابعة الأهداف البعيدة المدى يمكن أن يزعزع استقرار الشركة. وقد جعل المديرون التنفيذيون في مطاعم إن أند أوت برجر مقياس نجاحهم هو تناسق جودة المنتج.

3- سيطر فقط على ما ينبغي السيطرة عليه.
يقول لين بيكر: القادة لا يديرون كل كبيرة وصغيرة، إنهم يضعون اتجاه واضح ومن ثم يتوصلون لماذا هذا الاتجاه منطقي.

على سبيل المثال يتعلم المتدربون في مطاعم إن أند أوت برجر كيفية تشغيل المعدات، ولكن لا يفرض المديرون عليهم الالتزام بسيناريو نصي عند التعامل مع العملاء. إذ يسيطر قادة الشركة على عملية التدريب ليطمئنوا بأن الموظفين قد تعلموا جوانب تقنية العمل كافة، ولكنهم أيضاً يمنحون أعضاء الفريق الثقة في التواصل مع الجمهور بأسلوبهم الخاص.

أربع سمات تعزز الثقة:
إذا كنت تقدم المشورة إلى مدير جديد ابدأ بوضع مبادئ توجيهية. هذه المبادئ ستصبح حجر الأساس الذي يمكنك بناء الثقة عليه. العلاقة القائمة على الثقة تمكن الأشخاص المسؤولين من غرس الولاء، واستخراج أقصى جهد من الآخرين وتشجيع العمل الجماعي.

هيئ مديريك لأن يتطوروا إلى قادة ديناميكيين من خلال مساعدتهم على تطوير هذه المهارات والاتجاهات الأربعة:
1- القدرة على التحدث باللغة الإنجليزية بسهولة.
الأشخاص الذين يختبئون وراء العبارات الطنانة يثيرون السخرية بين موظفيهم. فالمديرون الذين يتجاوزون المختصرات ولغة الصناعة من أجل الاتصال الواضح هم الأسهل للفهم. وهذا يجعلهم يبدوون أكثر ثقة وجديرين بالثقة.

2- عادة طرح أسئلة ذكية.
يقول جايسون جينينغز: القادة الذين يرغبون في التعلم من الآخرين ينسجمون معهم سريعاً. أسئلتهم تمهد الطريق لتبادل حيوي للأفكار والمعلومات، مما يجعل الموظفين يشعرون بالتقدير وأن آرائهم لها أهمية مثل المساهمين.

3- الرغبة في الاستماع.
بالتأكيد تريد أن يحاكي مديروك نموذج ذلك النوع من هؤلاء الفطنين. انتظر حتى يجيب المشاركون عن أسئلتك بدلاً من تأجيل ذلك لوقت قريب جداً. احفظ في ذاكرتك ما يقوله الآخرون حتى لا تجعلهم يكررونه مرة أخرى. التزم الصمت عندما تميل للظهور بأنك تعرف كل شيء وبالتالي ستساعد الآخرين على أن يصبحوا محط الاهتمام.

4- التزم بالقيم المتأصلة الملموسة.
يقول جايسون: القادة يستسهلون الكلام. لذلك تأكد من أن نجوميتك الصاعدة ليست مجرد تعبير لبق عن القيم الأساسية للمنظمة، (مثل الصدق والنزاهة ووضع العميل في المقام الأول)، ولكن أيضاً للعمل على أساسها والمتابعة من خلالها. أوجد ثقافة بحيث يشعر الجميع بالراحة عند مناقشة ما يهم أكثر وأسباب أهميته. فالموظفون يثقون في روؤساء العمل الذين يشتركون في القيم نفسها. شامل إسلاميات أدعية تغذية فوائد حواء العناية بالجسم معاني الأسماء العناية بالبشرة العناية بالشعر رجيم منوعات ترددات كيف حكم وأقوال حكم عن الحب عبارات الصباح أدبيات فن الكتابة أشعار الافضل صور رسائل طبخ أطباق رئيسية توقعات الابراج 2017 مجتمع شخصيات إنترنت فيس بوك تويتر انستقرام سناب شات نكت تعليم اذاعة مدرسية تعبير تفسير الاحلام الحياة الزوجية ديكورات فن كلمات الاغاني مسلسلات رمضان 2017 قصص قصص اطفال قصص دينية فاتورة التليفون يلا شوت Yalla Shoot نظام نور موقع قياس نتائج القدرات اسماء بنات

خمس مراحل للتغيير:
إحدى أكثر النماذج المُجربة لتغيير السلوك تفترض خمس مراحل للتغيير: ما قبل التأمل، التأمل، الإعداد، الإجراء، الوقاية.

الفكرة لا تنطوي على الاستعجال أو تجاوز بعض المراحل، بل تحتاج إلى إتمام كل مرحلة ومن ثم الانتقال إلى المرحلة التالية.
1- ما قبل التأمل.
لن يوجد لديك نية للتغيير، إما لأنك تفتقر إلى المعلومات، أو لأنك قد فشلت من قبل وتشعر بالإحباط.

2- التأمل.
هذا يعني الناس الذين يقولون أنهم سيدرسون إدخال التغيير في الأشهر الستة المقبلة. وفي الواقع أنهم قد يتأرجحون لمدة أطول من ذلك بكثير.

يقول هارفارد ووتش: ساعد نفسك على الانتقال إلى المرحلة التالية بأن تضع قائمة من السلبيات والإيجابيات ثم ادرس السلبيات وفكر في كيفية التغلب عليها.

3- التحضير.
في هذه المرحلة، أنت تعرف الأشياء التي يجب أن تتغير، ثق بأنك تستطيع أن تفعل ذلك، وابدأ في وضع الخطط.

بعدما اتخذت خطوات أولية. ينبغي عليك الآن وضع خطة عمل ذات أهداف واقعية.

4- الإجراء.
بعدما أتممت التغيير. الآن ابدأ بمواجهة التحديات التي تنشأ بسبب هذا التغيير. جرب البدائل. كن واضحاً بشأن حافزك. احصل على الدعم.

5- الوقاية.
يقول ووتش: عندما تمارس السلوك الجديد لمدة ستة أشهر، ستكون في مرحلة الوقاية.

وقد تميل إلى التوقف عن التفكير في التغيير، ولكن لن يمكنك. ينبغي عليك إدماج هذا التغيير في كل شيء، وتجنب الانتكاس.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

